# Memex (OEE.V)



## J.C. Sunny (Sep 7, 2016)

Memex (OEE.V) - this company is a provider of IIoT technology. This one of a kind technology is helping manufacturers streamline their production process and eliminate inefficiencies. Companies that have employed this technology are experiencing huge cost savings. Memex has recently partnered with Cisco and Mazak to integrate their platforms. This partnership clearly demonstrates the strength of their product and their credibility within the industry. As a result, this stock has huge momentum. It is currently at 0.385, however, this stock will be easily triple the value if not more within the next year. This will be the last week that it will be below .50 because they have a booth at the International Manufacturing Technology Show in Chicago from September 12-17. They will be revealing their latest technology at this show. Cisco will also be joining Memex in their booth. That's right...Cisco will be in the Memex booth all week! This show will be a huge impetus for Memex's future success. Huge contracts will be signed as a result of this show and countless NR's will follow in the months to come. Memex will be a huge player in the years to come. There is a good possibility that Cisco will eventually buy Memex out at a premium. This will not be a venture stock for long.


----------



## J.C. Sunny (Sep 7, 2016)

*Correction*

Memex (OEE.V) actually closed today at 0.425.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

*. . . this stock is guaranteed to triple in value . . . * . :tiger:

.












.


----------

